# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  ازالة قفل الشاشة لجهاز samsung i9300 بدون خسارة البيانات

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم الطريقة كالاتي تفليش ال twrp عن طريق ال download mode ثم نحول الجهاز بالازرار الى وضع recovery   من واجهة البست نعمل info ومن ثم  reset ecreen lock in recovery     

> Scanning devices ... 1 found

  

> dev[1] Manufactory: SAMSUNG Model: GT-I9300 Hardware: SMDK4X12 Mode: recovery Checking environment ...  System Info Display ID: MOB31K System Ver: 6.0.1 REL API Level: 23 Incremental: 3d0e991dd9 Model: GT-I9300 Brand: samsung Device: m0 Platform: exynos4 Language:  Rigion:    Device Info SerialNumber: 32301c5316f2a0cb Hardware: smdk4x12 Model: m0 PDA Version:  Phone Version:  Bootloader ver: I9300XXUGNA7 Ril HW ID: Sales Code:  Model ID:  Get Bluetooth info failed Get WI-FI info failed Root Access: ROOTED   Time used : 6.5 s  Start unlock ...

----------

